# NISSAN Window explodes outwards !



## Wh Rogue 19 (May 24, 2021)

Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is it of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Was there perhaps something pressing on the window from the inside? That’s what it looks like to me.


----------



## Wh Rogue 19 (May 24, 2021)

No the whole vehicle was empty. The glass bowed out words proves the window exploded from the inside out. If it was bowed in words then something would of struck it from the outside.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Gotcha, what a weird thing. It looks like something tapped the glass from the inside. The car is vented in the rear quarter panels, so no amount of heat / cold, door slamming will drive this behavior. Are both of the gas lift tubes in place and secured on both ends? Nothing mechanically loose like the bolted on rubber bumpers turned around, lying out of place? The problem is that if you replace the glass tomorrow, it may just break again if you don’t solve for how it happened.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Like if you look at the first picture there appears to be a door rubber stopper with its bolt on components sitting mangled in the glass.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Scaramanga said:


> The car is vented in the rear quarter panels, so no amount of heat / cold, door slamming will drive this behavior.


Warm air rises and there's no venting in the roof of the vehicle, so unless a window is cracked open, there is always positive pressure whenever a vehicle interior is warmer than ambient. Think of a hot air balloon.


----------



## Wh Rogue 19 (May 24, 2021)

The glass was replaced on May 25 at my own expense. The vehicle has 35,000 km on it everything is in as new condition with nothing broken other than the glass. I think what you’re looking at on the first picture is the wire harness for the heated rear glass . When the glass blew out it left two holes one on the left and one on the right side.


----------



## enchantedforest01 (Oct 20, 2021)

Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is it of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !
> View attachment 7416
> View attachment 7416
> ...





Wh Rogue 19 said:


> The glass was replaced on May 25 at my own expense. The vehicle has 35,000 km on it everything is in as new condition with nothing broken other than the glass. I think what you’re looking at on the first picture is the wire harness for the heated rear glass . When the glass blew out it left two holes one on the left and one on the right side.





Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is it of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !
> View attachment 7416
> View attachment 7416
> ...


Same thing happened to me yesterday. Window looks the same. That’s exactly what mine looked like. I have a 2021 Nissan Rogue.


----------



## Tarundiw (Oct 31, 2021)

Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is it of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !
> View attachment 7416
> View attachment 7416
> ...


----------

